# Bot fly larva (wolves)



## EMC-GUN (Sep 3, 2009)

Shot one yesrterday with one in it's neck. *GROSS!* Just cut back a bit and cut it completely out. He resides in my freezer.


----------



## Incawoodsman (Sep 4, 2009)

Ya, I have heard that it gross's some people out so much that they wait until the winter months to hunt. Where was this at? The 1st squirrel of the season I got this year had no ticks, fleas, or wolves. I was amazed. Kind of felt bad for killing it since it was possibly the most healthy species I had ever seen.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 4, 2009)

Nasty!!!!!!


----------



## deersled (Sep 4, 2009)

what's nasty is when you kill a deer and the larva is in it's lungs! Killed a doe once.....emptied guts in the bucket.....and the lungs were MOVING! I was told they were some kind of botfly larva that had been layed in the nose and inhaled into the lungs. She still ate good


----------



## arcame (Sep 4, 2009)

I haven't seen any in years in any of the squ I have shot.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Sep 4, 2009)

I have been shooting them for years and this is the first time I saw them! I shot one the night before and it had no fleas, ticks or anything. Smelled nice too. That sounds weird, but it had a nice outside smell to it.


----------



## arcame (Sep 4, 2009)

I bet it will smell even better in the frying pan.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Sep 4, 2009)

I was thinking crockpot with cream of chicken soup and some veggies! Slow cook for about 4 hours then it's rock'n'roll time!


----------



## yellowhammer (Sep 4, 2009)

*squirrels and wolves*

Been hunting squirrels for  over 50 years and find that most years there are no wolves in them until Sept.,and usually later in Sept.Some years are an exception.I shot three with no wolves yesterday PM on Paulding,then,the fourth had wolves.Sorry,but I just don`t want to eat`em with wolves.Hey,I ate bugs in jungle school,but that don`t mean they were appetizing.I quit after finding the wolves,and won`t hunt them again `til after deer season.I was in a passle of`em,but they`ll keep. I`ve skinned them and ate them(with wolves)once,but I put it right up there with chitlins.I shot one with a wolve(or wolf?) once during the first frost.The squirrel was lying at my feet.I watched the worm come out of the squirrel and bore a hole into the frosty ground.A wolve in a squirrel is like finding a fly in your milk.You remove the fly.He was still in your milk.Whatcha`do next?


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 4, 2009)

when I was a kid we had a pet cat get a wolve or wolf in its neck, I remember it was gross when my dad mashed it out, of course the cat went biserk scratched me and him


----------



## Artmom (Sep 4, 2009)

Okay...I know it's gross, however after paying $65 to have a vet remove one of these from a cat - I now do this thing on my own. I had to remove them from 3 kittens this Spring AND some kittens had 2 or 3 each!!! I was told that they often get these from sleeping in and around woods and rabbit burrows. The flies land on the cat and lay eggs. The cats get large "lumps" under the skin and they get real listless. Then they scratch until they break the skin. That's when the yukky stuff starts - they larvae will often be visible but the wound drains like crazy. The broken skin can become a rather large hole. So, I remove the larvae with tweezers (dedicated to this purpose only OF COURSE!) and rinse the wound w/ a syringe filled w/ a combo of salt water and antibacterial handsoap. After about 3 days of rinsing the wound 2x per day - it heals super fast. Otherwise, I've had cats get a really bad infection in the wound. i just can't imagine eating an animal that had these in their bodies at the time of the kill. But, we don't really know that much, anyway, about most of the products we consume!


----------



## EMC-GUN (Sep 4, 2009)

I cut the larva and the surrounding meat off the critter. I did not attempt an extraction............


----------



## Chase1994 (Sep 4, 2009)

i always heard not to eat one that has wolves??


----------



## Incawoodsman (Sep 4, 2009)

They say you can eat one with wolves if you just cut around them. If one was in its neck then I may just eat the lower half of the body, and the the top half I may just cook at a camp fire and give it to my cat. At least it isn't wasted.


----------



## packrat (Sep 4, 2009)

*wolves*

Save your wolves, batter and deep fry them, break them out at deer camp and watch those hungry drunks rob your plate.


----------



## Chase1994 (Sep 4, 2009)

oh ok, ya the only one i had in a long time that was wolve infected was last year, i had one that had one in its neck, so i just threw it to the dogs.


----------



## brian lancaster (Sep 4, 2009)

if you'll cut it out and put it in a pot of soup beans it will flavour them' iv'e been told.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 5, 2009)

packrat said:


> Save your wolves, batter and deep fry them, break them out at deer camp and watch those hungry drunks rob your plate.



Yum-_YUM!_ Fried to a crispy golden brown,and served with the condiment of your choice...............


----------



## Toxic (Sep 5, 2009)

No, no, no don't waste them that way.....best to keep them fresh after you extract them and thin slice them for some fresh bot fly sushi.  Yea, now thats what I'm talking about


----------



## squirrelhunter912 (Sep 6, 2009)

I killed one squirrel yesterday and it had over fifteen of them! I saw another one with way more than that as well. I heard that the rabbits have them as well.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Sep 10, 2009)

Saw one in my neighbor's yard with *2* in it's shoulders. It had 2 bald patches on it's back and looked like the hunchback of Notre Dame!


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 13, 2009)

You're right they are in rabbits also. If the weather is warm they'll be there every time. After you shoot them put them in your bag and finish your hunt. At the end of the hunt  dump the bag and you'll never know which rabbt or squirrel they came out of.  Then enjoy  meal!  Has any one tried them for catfish?


----------

